# Castleburn Levies



## freedom53 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have owned a floating week 2BD at Castleburn SA for a number of years and an email always came in the November/December time period with the annual levy fees. As yet, I have not received any communication about my 2013 week. I have even sent an email to the same address used when paying my 2012 fees. 

Has anyone received your fees notice for this year or know anything about what is going on regarding this subject?
Thanks


----------



## Rmelnyk (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm late.  I had to email them about the levies.  They sent them to me, and this was February.  I paid $377. for my two bedroom red week (7).
Remember, It's Legacy hotels, not Castleburn.
RM


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 22, 2013)

Can you post the email you used?  The contact person has changed.


----------



## Allypet (Apr 22, 2013)

I received my email for my fixed week in October. Here is the email I now use:

castleres@legacyhotels.co.za


----------

